# [INFO]bluegriffon nel portage

## KinG-InFeT

salve a tutti, 

vorrei sapere sè cè il software BlueGriffon ( http://bluegriffon.org/ ) nel portage o in repo esterni (layman), xke non mi piace scaricare i sorgenti e installarli da lì...

ho provato con eix e non mi trova niente.

qualcuno ne sà qualcosa?

Se non esiste è possibile inserirlo nel portage come nuovo pacchetto testing?

----------

## Onip

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> salve a tutti, 
> 
> vorrei sapere sè cè il software BlueGriffon ( http://bluegriffon.org/ ) nel portage o in repo esterni (layman), xke non mi piace scaricare i sorgenti e installarli da lì...

 

Secondo lui non c'è nemmeno negli overlay.

 *KinG-InFeT wrote:*   

> Se non esiste è possibile inserirlo nel portage come nuovo pacchetto testing?

 

Certo, basta che scrivi l'ebuild e lo posti su bugzilla. Eventualmente puoi anche vedere come fare il commit dell'ebuild su sunrise (un overlay quasi semi ufficiale in cui sono gli user a proporre ebuild).

----------

## KinG-InFeT

eh infatti quindi direi che devo seguire questa piccola guida

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/ebuild-submit.xml

e proporre il tutto giusto? 

conferma e inizio  :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

Qui ci sono tutte le info necessarie. considera che puoi sempre "sbirciare" nella marea di altri ebuild già in portage anche.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

urca la miseria è tanta roba :S vabhè vedrò di darmi da fare, grazie per le info ^_^

----------

